
Humble Book Bundle, Start a Startup by Wiley - alok-g
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/start-a-startup-books
======
graton
Here is a simple little Python script that uses BeautifulSoup and requests to
download all the books from the purchased books page.

[http://paste.openstack.org/show/625665/](http://paste.openstack.org/show/625665/)

You of course need to have purchased the books to access that page :)

Using Firefox, I do: File->Save Page As

Then save it. Rename the *.html file to index.html and then run the script.

[http://paste.openstack.org/show/625665/](http://paste.openstack.org/show/625665/)

I did this because I was too lazy to click Save As 30+ times :)

~~~
chamakits
I created a bookmarklet, for the same reasons, which downloads a handful at a
time.

[https://gist.github.com/chamakits/a0980ea8ce4d085426525df142...](https://gist.github.com/chamakits/a0980ea8ce4d085426525df14275b042)

You'll need to click it a couple of times since I on purpose made it download
a couple at a time. Or you could put a really large number on the variable if
you want, or call it from the console after running the bookmarklet.

~~~
dschep
Drag and drop install:
[https://dschep.github.io/GistMarklets/#080dc9a018d03765d7cf8...](https://dschep.github.io/GistMarklets/#080dc9a018d03765d7cf82c3f599e9a2)

------
johnsonjo
If anyone has a suggestion on which of these books are worth a read I would be
open for suggestions on which to start on.

~~~
FLGMwt
(4 years in the industry as a SE)

I don't have any business from an investor point of view, but I'll commit to
reading all of these and giving a review from my perspective.

~~~
johnsonjo
Thanks that would be helpful and I would enjoy hearing about some of them. I
guess I can read reviews on amazon as well too, but it be nice to here a
comparative review if you read more then one.

------
mattmanser
Warning!

None of the books have a Mobi format even though the page claimed it was
multi-format.

~~~
a_bonobo
Says below:

>Read them anywhere. These books are available in PDF and ePUB formats,
meaning you can read them anywhere at any time. The Four Lenses of Innovation
and Startup Weekend are also available in MOBI format

In my experience, converting ePub to mobi (or even better: azw3) using Calibre
yields flawless results

~~~
mattmanser
In an expando at the bottom of the page...

------
j_s
Does anyone have anything automated to alert when a bundle is about to expire?
I usually buy all currently available (at the $1 tier) whenever something
interesting is about to dissappear.

Hopefully someday they will allow paying for multiple bundles at once - maybe
this is already possible with the recent re-design?

